# Kanga's new life !



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is Kanga , staying with the name of Tigger and Roo ( my other 2 dogs ) , Kanga is the only girl in the pack , so we chose that name for her . She is also sweet and gentle , we adopted her just few days ago , May 11th 2013 . Kanga was severly underweight when she was found hogtied by someone . She is still barely made it to 40 lbs , she'll need to gain 20-25 lbs to reach her ideal weight . She's eating 4 cups of puppy food plus treats and 1 egg every 3 days . And getting lots of love from the family .

So i thought i'd like to keep track on her pictures here , to see her development .

She is obviously a boxer mix , couple people that saw her said she might have a rhodesian with the boxer in her . 

May 11th , 2012 
Kanga's first day with our pack 


















May 15th , 2012


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow! What a difference in just a few days! She's looking much better already! It's amazing what a little food can do.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I love that wrinkled mien.... When I was little, I lived near my Aunt and she sewed me a Kanga and I had that little stuffed lovey for years, it always reminded my of my Aunt... Love the name...


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

wow, the difference in four days is astounding!! Good job and can't wait to see the update pictures.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations! I am so happy Kanga has a new life with you! She is a pretty girl.  Thank you for rescuing this girl!

I rescued a 5 month old Lab/Rott mix who looked like that once. She is now 10 years old and belongs to one of my Sister's ... She will be 11 years old this winter. I wish Kanga the same long and healthy life!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you !! 

We've been talking her for walks too , she's very skittish with car noises , bikes or even scooter , she would literally jumped and hid in the bushes when a scooter passed her by . Tail always down when we walked , and i had to pull her to get her to walk and told her it's okay . 

Today was a big change !! I think it's also because i had my other 2 dogs come walking with her , Tigger and Roo . They probably made her feel secure . I didn't have to pull all the time to make her walk , her tail is up and although she is still cautious when there are car noises .. she wouldn't jump and hide . Today was a huge difference than the previous days !! 

So happy for her !


----------



## victorino545 (Apr 8, 2013)

Love her face, such a cutie!


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats to you on the new addition and congrats to Kanga on the happy home!  I love the wrinkly boxer face!


----------



## Tylerthegiant (Apr 5, 2013)

She is gorgeous! Yes, I saw Rhodesian in there too, two very good looking breeds IMO. She looks so sweet.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kanga's 1 Week already with us !!! 

She is still eating 4 cups a day of puppy food with 1 scrambled egg every 3 days , plus lots of good treats . She walks 30 minutes daily slow , but she does good ! Still skinny , but i think she looks better than a week ago .. it's hard for me to judge because i see her daily !! 

May 18th , 2013 

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/kangamay1.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/kangamay2.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/kangamay3.jpg.html][/URL]

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/KangaTigger.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwe .... She looks much better to me! She also looks proud and happy to be there ..... especially that last photo!  Good job!

Looks like she likes to play with Roo.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes she does !! She loves chasing Roo , Roo basically loves being chased . Tigger also loves chasing Roo . Roo's speed is amazing and yet he only has 1 eye !! 

Tigger used to be very protective and being mean to Kanga , but these past couple of days , i think he's started to really warm up to Kanga  Tigger has that small dog syndrome .. u know , where he doesn't realize that he is only 12 lbs LOL


----------



## Lexibelle (Nov 7, 2012)

Aw she is precious!

I just adopted a pound pup last month and when we got her she was the skinny but she also had no muscle so she was the strangest looking thing ever.

She has put 3 lbs on since we got her but she also has muscle now wooohoo.

I can not wait to watch your girl fillout and realize she has the best life ever. Congrats again.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I took Kanga to the vet just to check her weight this morning . Exactly 7 days ago , she weighed , 39 lbs . Today we found out , she is 45 lbs !!! She gained 6 lbs within a week !!! 

She must feel better although we're still about 15 lbs underweight from her ideal weight .. but she feels better that she loves romp around with Roo .. chasing and running around the backyard ! 

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/Kanga6.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great news that she is putting on weight! I can see the difference. She is looking better all the time!


----------



## AlexandraNicole (Apr 4, 2013)

She's so pretty!  Kudos to you for taking such good care of her!!!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

> I took Kanga to the vet just to check her weight this morning . Exactly 7 days ago , she weighed , 39 lbs . Today we found out , she is 45 lbs !!! She gained 6 lbs within a week !!!
> 
> She must feel better although we're still about 15 lbs underweight from her ideal weight .. but she feels better that she loves romp around with Roo .. chasing and running around the backyard !


That makes me happy and sad. I can see every rib, but it's so much better than the first picture. I love the name Kanga, btw, she's such a nice, loving character.

Be prepared for a much more active dog. Kabota was very underweight and had no muscle at all on his back end. His hips were just fur stretched over bone. Once he regained weight and muscle, he was very different dog. He had more confidence, more pep, more fun in him. I hope Kanga has the same recovery.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Amaryllis said:


> That makes me happy and sad. I can see every rib, but it's so much better than the first picture. I love the name Kanga, btw, she's such a nice, loving character.
> 
> Be prepared for a much more active dog. Kabota was very underweight and had no muscle at all on his back end. His hips were just fur stretched over bone. Once he regained weight and muscle, he was very different dog. He had more confidence, more pep, more fun in him. I hope Kanga has the same recovery.


I know how you feel , the first time i saw her at the parking lot adoption event , she looked very thin , very sad , but we didn't bring her home that day . We weren't looking for any other dog , we had 2 already . 

Couple days later we volunteered to walk dogs at the shelter and we saw her , and she remembered me .. and since then i couldn't get her off my mind . That weekend we went back and brought her home .

She looks better , but still about 20lbs underweight .. already she shows her personality , she runs in the backyard chasing our other dog , Roo , she lets my other dog Tigger put his head into her mouth and they lick each other .These 2 other dogs are small dogs compared to her , Roo is only 20 lbs while Tigger is only 12 lbs !! 

I take her for walk everyday , her longest time for walking was 45 minutes which was much much better than the beginning week . And in fact yesterday i went running and i went home to take her for walk , she decided she could jog and we did it for a mile , so it's already showing her energy is better and her personality showing a little more . Still a little skittish when she heard car noises on the street but getting better .


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Love that wrinkly face of hers , May 23rd , 2013

[URL=http://s536.photobucket.com/user/jaylivg/media/kanga7.jpg.html][/URL]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Awwwwe .................


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

What a doll! Thank you for saving her life!! She is very lucky to have such a wonderful family now


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

We were having fun playing on the floor .. and she had this goofy look on her face and just had to share it here . May , 24th , 2013


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

pawsaddict , we're happy she's part of our family too now


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

I went through some of her pictures from day 1 , the day we brought her home from the shelter . I knew she was very underweight , but it amazed me how much she has changed just within 2 weeks . Being part of the family , getting love , care and happiness , does make a big difference !! Look at her now and then picture !! 








[/URL][/IMG]

This is her , 2 weeks after living with us . I haven't got the chance to bring her to check her weight , i am excited to see how much she gains this week !! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Awww thats great She looks so much better! Good job!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is her newest picture ... she has cheeks now !!!


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

She is looking great  What is on her tail in the picture?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

She is looking great!  You can see the happiness in her eyes now.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> She is looking great  What is on her tail in the picture?


Either it was from happy tail syndrome or that her tail was bitten by other dog . It got infected and she was on antibiotics for couple weeks , we had to wrap that tail with gauzepads so it won't hit doors , walls , cabinets . It's healing , right now i am just waiting til the fur grows around it again so that she'll have enough padding in case she wags her tail . As much as excited we are to see her when we get home ,we try not to pay much attention so that she doesn't wag her tail so much and when she does , we try to lead her to an open area so her tail won't hit anything .


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> She is looking great!  You can see the happiness in her eyes now.


Thanks !! She' still hides from people when we get visitor in the house , but at least she starts barking at people at she sees walking in front of our house LOL .. though she hides when these people come into our house . 

I love that she looks so much healthier and active now  She is very gentle, and very sweet and very goofy at the same time .


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

jaylivg1 said:


> I went through some of her pictures from day 1 , the day we brought her home from the shelter . I knew she was very underweight , but it amazed me how much she has changed just within 2 weeks . Being part of the family , getting love , care and happiness , does make a big difference !! Look at her now and then picture !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG!!!
The pictures are so sad!
Glad you get to fatten her up... I sure would too.

And the new pics of her with cheeks looks good!!!
Mind I ask how much she weight now???


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> OMG!!!
> The pictures are so sad!
> Glad you get to fatten her up... I sure would too.
> 
> ...



I took her for weigh in last wednesday , and she weighed 50 lbs .. The vet still wants her to gain a little bit more maybe about 2-3 lbs , so she still eats 4 times a day , 1 cup each , and i give her egg every 3 days and she gets treats . She walks every 2 days for an hour , she does good now . When we brought her home , we only walked for 5 mins .. and we're done . She's very active and loves to chase and being chased by my other dogs .


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She looks great. I love stories like this. Please continue to keep us updated.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kanga , a little bit over a month with us . She is very muscular ! And she gets along so well with my Roo .. their names suit each other . Kanga and Roo ( the black dog )








[/URL][/IMG]

Roo slept in by Kanga's belly








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, it's amazing to see the difference in her <3 and it's adorable that Roo and her get along so well. 

It's so awesome of you to have adopted her. I can't imagine how great she must be feeling now after such a horrid past.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Lupen said:


> Wow, it's amazing to see the difference in her <3 and it's adorable that Roo and her get along so well.
> 
> It's so awesome of you to have adopted her. I can't imagine how great she must be feeling now after such a horrid past.


She's a wonderful girl , i just can't imagine things that happened to her .. or how could such people do things like that to animals . We're just happy she's part of our family and that everyone gets along so well with each other


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

jaylivg1 said:


> She's a wonderful girl , i just can't imagine things that happened to her .. or how could such people do things like that to animals . We're just happy she's part of our family and that everyone gets along so well with each other


Coming back for updates.
Glad she is putting on the pounds she is... she is looking so much better thanks to you.
Glad that everyone is happi pack.

Be back for more stories!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! Kanga sure is looking good! 100% better!  And I just have to say that in the picture where Roo is lying beside Kanga .... man Roo looks like Eddee lying there! (when I let Eddee's hair grow out) .... just not brindle. Eddee is only 14 pounds ... or supposed to be.


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

awwww, Kanga found her Roo


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> Wow! Kanga sure is looking good! 100% better!  And I just have to say that in the picture where Roo is lying beside Kanga .... man Roo looks like Eddee lying there! (when I let Eddee's hair grow out) .... just not brindle. Eddee is only 14 pounds ... or supposed to be.


Eddee looks so adorable , i love his long hair .. i like Roo's long hair too but he just had a summer cut , so he looks like his a little pup again LOL .. Roo is only about 15-18 lbs too !!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

So i took her to the vet yesterday , to see if she's okay to be spayed . Since she is heartworm positive , and also she was severly underweight . As of yesterday , Kanga weighs 52 lbs ! She gained 13 lbs since we got her . 

The vet said ideally that it'd be good to spay her once she is free from heartworm , but vet checked her lungs , hearts , everything looks good , and she said it's okay to spay her . She is also got her blood work yesterday and everything is good too . 

I am a little nervous because there is chance of complication that the vet mentioned since she's heartworm positive . What are your thoughts ?? 

In the meantime , here is more pics of her and her buddy .








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I love the pictures with her and Roo  Is Roo that good of friends with all your dogs, or did he have a special place for her?


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> I love the pictures with her and Roo  Is Roo that good of friends with all your dogs, or did he have a special place for her?


Yes , Roo gets along with all of them . He is very easy going . My black and white , Tigger gets along just okay with Kanga , but he has the small dog syndrome .. My very first dog , Winnie never got along with any other dog we tried to adopt . But luckily Tigger , Roo and Kanga get along with each other quite well , maybe because they're all shelter dogs . 

Here are couple pics of Roo with Tigger , cuddling 








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

Love the picture of Kanga 'holding paws', and Roo is just the best little dog ever!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I just love your crew! They are all so cute! I just want to send good thoughts and wishes for Kanga's spay. I really have no advice. I will keep you all in my prayers.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

SDRRanger said:


> Love the picture of Kanga 'holding paws', and Roo is just the best little dog ever!



Thanks !! he does have a very good personality . Very loyal too , he's like my shadow


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Abbylynn said:


> I just love your crew! They are all so cute! I just want to send good thoughts and wishes for Kanga's spay. I really have no advice. I will keep you all in my prayers.


Thank you Abbylynn , i really appreciate that !


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Sending prayers for Kanga too that everything will go smoothly!

And I looove that "holding paw" pic too!
Great crew!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

hueyeats said:


> Sending prayers for Kanga too that everything will go smoothly!
> 
> And I looove that "holding paw" pic too!
> Great crew!
> ...


Thank you !!!!!  

will update more on Kanga soon !

ps : love that pic with little tongue sticking out LOL


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

OMG that face <3 Just love her. Love the name too.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kanga's newest picture .. and the rest of the crew playing around








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Jacksons Mom said:


> OMG that face <3 Just love her. Love the name too.



Thank you !! All of our dogs name are taken from WInnie The Pooh characters , We had Winnie , she passed away a day after christmas 2011 . Then we adopted the black and white havanese mixed , we named him Tigger . Then we adopted one eye dog , Roo , the black one , he's schnauzer / affenpinscher mixed , and finally we named the last dog we adopted Kanga . And that name suits her perfectly because she's very gently and sweet and loves playing with Roo . Just like the character in winnie the pooh


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

jaylivg1 said:


> Kanga's newest picture .. and the rest of the crew playing around
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!!!
Love the first pic with the "flying" ears!!!
Soo cool!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you !! 

This is what we took last night .. she's thinking and wondering .. each time she does that , she gets all the wrinkles on her head !! It was about empty laundry basket LOL 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

jaylivg1 said:


> Thank you !!
> 
> This is what we took last night .. she's thinking and wondering .. each time she does that , she gets all the wrinkles on her head !! It was about empty laundry basket LOL
> 
> ...


Lol!  That is so cute!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

For the longest time i took laundry in and out with the basket , she never cared about it . Until last night .. i just moved the laundry basket and she started tilting her head then barking at it .. it was so funny !! Then my other 2 dogs were put in the basket and she just looked at them from far away thinking .. why would you want to be in that thing ? LOL


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Thats a funny moment. Lol!!!
Roman would be more likely to steal a few articles and start his own project of putting cheese holes in them to make them taste like swiss cheese I guess... Lol. Mines a thief.

Anyhoo... Happi 4th if I am not around.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

LOL , too funny .. that's a creative dog you have !!! Our furry friends really do entertaining , don't they ? 

You have a great 4th weekend .. ( it's still a week to go LOL )


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Kanga just had her surgery a week ago ( spay ) she's doing very well .. she just couldn't wait to be able to chase and being chased by her 2 clown buddies .. 
I still couldn't believe that this is the same dog i brought home 2 months ago ! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Job well done! She is gorgeous and you can see the happiness in her eyes and in her smile!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

jaylivg1 said:


> Kanga just had her surgery a week ago ( spay ) she's doing very well .. she just couldn't wait to be able to chase and being chased by her 2 clown buddies ..
> I still couldn't believe that this is the same dog i brought home 2 months ago !
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome that Kanga (look at her smile) is doing well.
Glad to hear that.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

Is it me ? Or i think Kanga looks kinda round nowadays LOL 









[/URL][/IMG]

These are our crew , as a taste tester .. for home made treats i made for them .








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

^^^That is showing just how healthy she has become...
Yay!!!


----------

